# Did anyone use inositol ?



## guri (Sep 28, 2021)

And how much doses you take?


----------



## sming (May 7, 2005)

Yes. I take Choline & Inositol from NOW 500mg. No effect on DP/DR that I can think of. 
HTH


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey guri, are you suffering from OCD?


----------



## davinizi (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, as I read high dosages can help against anxiety (together with choline).
I once had a good stack that at least worked to feel more confident (like a dopamine boost)
it was a high dose of inositol + choline + magnesium + tyrosine (or it was Mucuna-)

I may try it again to be sure and see if it gives same effect...


----------

